# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  مشکل در ایجاد پروژه در C++‎

## ali-software

سلام.من امروز برناد سی پلاس پلاس رو نصب کردم و اجرا کردم ولی هنگام ایجاد پروژه دچار مشکل می شوم.برای ایجاد پروژه از file بعد new بعد project  استفاده می کنم و محل ذخیره رو وارد می کنم و پروژه ایجاد می شود.سپس کد خود را وارد می کنم ولی در هنگام اجرا با ارور زیر برخورد می کنم:
unable to open file test.def
مشکل از کجاست؟دوبار برلند رو نصب کردم ولی بازم این اررور رو دارم.یک عکسم میگذارم:

لطفا راهنمایی کنید. :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج: .ممنون

----------


## koobesh

دوست عزیز یه زحمتی بکش اون سمی کالنی رو که آخر define تعریف کردیو پاک کن. 
به نظرم مشکلت این باشه.
ترجیحا define رو بیرون بلوک main زیر include تعریف کن.

----------


## ali-software

sسلام.من غیر از این برنامه برنامه های دیگری هم امتحان کردم ولی باز جواب نمی دهد.مشکل دیگه از چی می تونه باشه.همچنان منتظر پسخ های شما هستم.خدانگهدار

----------


## koobesh

شما کدتو به این نحو بنویس:
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

#define ali 220

int main()
{
    cout << ali << endl;
    return 0;
}

این احتمالا مشکلتو حل می کنه.
#include <conio>
غلطه و باید به صورت 
#include <conio.h> تعریف کنی.

----------


## ali-software

سلام.دوست عزیز دوباره کد شمارو امتحان کردم و دقیقا دوباره همون اررور بالا رو داد.بازم منتظرم

----------


## koobesh

چون کامپایلرت از جمله کامپایلرای قدیمیه باید به این نحو کدو بنویسی:

فقط یادتون باشه موقع ساختن پروژه از نوع کنسول در قسمت Advanced دو تا گزینه rc. و def. 
رو غیر فعال کنی.

----------


## maxnet12

سلام علت  این که در borland C++‎ پروژه ایجاد و بعد ذخیره می کنم و save all رو میزنم و می خوام برنامه اجرا کنم با پیغام make file مواجه می شوم که به معنی ساخت فایل کککککککککمممممممممممککککک  کککککککککککککک کنییییییید*************

----------

